# RSS is no more



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 21, 2017)

We have removed support for RSS, too few use it (less than 100) and I don't really want to tech support it anymore.


----------



## SPKoko (Sep 21, 2017)

I do use RSS with the front page. Is that what you are removing? That would be a real pity! :'( Is it really so costly to maintain?

What alternatives do we have to learn about the latest posts?


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 21, 2017)

I use Feedly, which I _thought_ worked off of RSS. 

But it's still working with today's posts, so CR Guy, have you already shut RSS off or is Feedly just populating itself another way (perhaps for any new dedicated URLs made)?

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2017)

With 644879 Posts in 29661 Topics by 13856 Members, 100 using RSS is indeed insignificant. I don't think anywhere all of the members are active, buts its still a small number, and limited resources are best spent getting new rumors or features that more will use.

I use Facebook, and New CR posts pop up regularly, its a alternative, and there are a lot of Facebook followers, (99,129). I have CR posts set to appear first. Its certainly where a lot of the resources are best spent.


----------



## Dekaner (Sep 21, 2017)

I use RSS in Outlook on the main page.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 21, 2017)

Holy dyslexia, Batman.

The use of an RSS web feed is so far removed from my working memory that when I read the topic title, I saw it as RRS — as in, Really Right Stuff — is no more. Whew!


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 21, 2017)

Sad. I used the RSS feed. RSS, even though almost dead, is still the best way to get a curated, categorized feed of high-signal-to-noise-ratio content pushed to you. None of the alternatives are even close. Though I guess I'm visiting this site frequently enough that I don't really need push notifications of new stuff...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 21, 2017)

http://www.canonrumors.com/feed/

That will work as long as Wordpress keeps it going. I'm just not going to have it linked on the site.


----------

